# help with mason s pat nov 30th 1858 Quart



## pickensbob (Jan 7, 2015)

trying to get correct red-book number,  possible 1815,  mine has crossbar on A's.  front of jar has mason s no '.  back has Ball in script and has a dropped a. and underlined. has  ground lip, bottom of jar has 237. thanxs in advance for any help.  bob  if your interested in jar send me a message or email dakotabob25@gmail.com


----------



## jargeezr (Jan 7, 2015)

1841 I believe. The apostrophe is just another mold maker's error.


----------



## pickensbob (Jan 9, 2015)

thanxs jargeezr,  first time i ever saw the dropped a in ball, on the back  of a masons patent nov 30 1858


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2015)

Your pictures did not show me the dropped "a" in the picture.  
RED M.


----------



## pickensbob (Jan 26, 2015)

hi red, when i get home, i will get you a pic of the dropped a, it's hard to see in pic but it's there.


----------

